# Old Farm House Where is dump?



## Alek77 (Sep 27, 2008)

We own another old farm house, and I am looking for the dump for it. I have made a map of the terrain features of the area and was wondering if you can tell me where on the map the dump may be.


----------



## downeastdigger (Sep 27, 2008)

Alek
 I would probe behind the rock wall on the left side , on the slope going down to the creek.  Also, I would look for a privy or clean out hole behind the barn ( on the right side of the barn), you'd need to probe for it.   I would also try down to the bottom right in your picture, where you wrote " old road",  I would look on the RIGHT side of the road, especially behind any large boulders or rock walls.  Good luck


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2008)

DOWNEASTDIGGER gave some good places. Remember too, long ago they did not take the garbage along way off as they didn't have a lot of trash like we do today,some cans ,bottles,bout it. The outhouse should have been close to the house ,so look close around for it. I have found the trash dump right in the back yard of a house. GOOD LUCK AND LET US KNOW WHAT YOU FIND! If the creek ain't to deep take a gander in there,just cause it is fun to me to wade a creek and maybe for you,course it could have been they drinking water at one time and they probably would have thrown trash in it.


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 27, 2008)

Look for the opening in the wall where they may have used to drive their buggy out to haul trash, it shouldn't be too far from that. Along the wall on the other side may have been a hole they dumped in.


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Sep 28, 2008)

I have noticed that the older sites will in general yield fewer bottles, and most are near the house. Often during such times, bottles were re-used until they were unusable; therefore many broken shards will be found along the nearest minor slope. A privy or under the porch may give you the only intact bottles of that period. On the other hand, more recent homes (1890-1920) started to understand the importance of sanitary conditions and bottles were more mass produced, so they could throw them away after use, usually farther away, sometimes even a mile away. Usually they are about a 1/4 mile away from big estates in a ravine. Many have already been dug by old-timers or hunters. Lastly, the time of occupancy of the house will give you an idea on the amount of bottles being dug. Judging from the rock walls, it sounds like an old site, so I would look for out-of-place shrubs or boxwoods in the woods. Probe or dig around them. Best of luck.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 28, 2008)

> Alek
> I would probe behind the rock wall on the left side , on the slope going down to the creek. Also, I would look for a privy or clean out hole behind the barn ( on the right side of the barn), you'd need to probe for it. I would also try down to the bottom right in your picture, where you wrote " old road", I would look on the RIGHT side of the road, especially behind any large boulders or rock walls. Good luck
> 
> _____________________________
> ...


 
 What Bram said but I would check both sides of the wall all the way around just to be safe. Different folks do different thing and some folks do weird things and check out the swamp area really good too. Actually looks like a gold mine waiting to be picked clean.


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 28, 2008)

Alek,
 I don't see a scale on your map. How far is that swamp from the house? I know if that layout was here in Michigan. I would look on the edge of the swamp, closest to the house, maybe in the corner of that stone hedgerow.
 Let us know.
 Bill


----------



## Alek77 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Druggistnut, the swamp is probably about 1 and a half or 2 acres behind the house.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2008)

They had to dump the trash somewhere.It takes a while to locate a dump when the area is so large.Most of the older glass in (hidden).I look for gully's and hills that are over grown.Its a gamble, but a lot of times it pays off to uncover some over growth and check your suspicion's.If you come across a ton of glass on the surface,most of the time it is the newer dump.
 I also try and imagine how far I would go to dump a load of smelly trash.Walk and explore its the only way to find it. 

 Check out the story "Three dumps on a hill" on my web page maybe it will help you.


----------



## jlandcastle83 (Sep 28, 2008)

i would look in the most useless area of the land, not too close but like everyone else said not far from the house. i have found dumps in the swamp areas u mentioned. also if it was a field on the map to the right when the house was in use. it very well could have been somewhere in that forest, but remember it would be in a area where they felt it was useless land. also check the edges of that creek, hope it helps
 J


----------



## bombboy (Sep 30, 2008)

This is just a thought, but what about the direction of the prevailing wind? If it was me, I would dump down wind so I wouldn't have to smell any odors. I know they didn't throw away scores of trash as we do, but it's a thought.
 Mark


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2008)

Walk my friend,walk and thou shall find.


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2008)

RIGHT ON BROTHER RICK: WALK ON AND THOU SHALT INDEEDETH FINDETH! [8D] [ I HOPETH]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 1, 2008)

The glass man speakith []


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2008)

[]


----------



## California Dream N (Oct 1, 2008)

and I believe the Glass man speakith the truth..At least this time..lol..[]


----------



## tftfan (Oct 1, 2008)

Ive found a few dumps with my metal detector, all metal mode, take a walk. Man,,,,aint this fun!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 1, 2008)

Neat post.  I'd say the slope leading to the stream.


----------



## wedigforyou (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with "downwind" from the house but also look for lilac bushes.  If you don't find the dump you'll find the privy. At least one month out of the year the lilacs masked the odor of the privy.


----------



## Arob (Oct 2, 2008)

I absolutely love that map

 Hey Alek77 will you keep us updated when you find and dig the dump?

 I love farm dumps, although much like the lifestyle - its a lot of hard work for generally poor returns. At least up here in Canada.


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 2, 2008)

the problem is, the lady who lived there last before we burned that old farm house down lived literally in her own trash. her whole house was filled permanetley with trash. she also threw trash everywhere around the house (found a modern vinegar bottle about 50 feet away)....so that may trick me.


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 8, 2008)

hey guys i started digging behind the house near an old maple tree and i am digging up nails, bolts, rocks and bricks. I found 1 bottle laying on the ground. it is small, does not have the seam on top so it is before 1900, and there is ash in the hole i am digging. Possible farm dump?


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ill take pics


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like you found something, keep digging it out.  It might be a small spot or the start of a bigger dump. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 10, 2008)

The strange thing is, there are no shards


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 17, 2009)

I dug on the left side of the house near the old tree, and found tuns of old iron stuff, but all the glass was melted except a 1930s Rawleighs jar and a Certo bottle. Should I dig on the riverbank?


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 17, 2009)

The "old" stuff is apt to be a a fair distance away. Think "5 minute horse and buggy ride down wind"..
 Riverbanks are always a good bet.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 17, 2009)

Some farms dont have dumps , they just burned thier trash.

 Oldtimer is correct, they were normally at least some distance from the house down wind. 
 I normally look for old wagon road then look for a ravine or bank.Usually covered with briars or poison ivy of course.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 17, 2009)

I would also turn over the first two feet of soil at the barn location.  I have had a lot of good finds in the surface dirt under barns.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 23, 2009)

Imagine you lived there and had a wagon full of trash, and were looking for the easiest way to get it away from the house.  Look for a down grade corner of the property, maybe just on the other side of the stone wall.


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 23, 2009)

Are you guys still looking at that map? It is full of errors. Check this baby out. 70% More accurate. Use the key of the other one for this one too.


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now if only the snow would melt. [8D]


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 23, 2009)

At least here in the east ....water is the first place folks would throw it.  Check near the river.  Also they would throw trash where they couldnt plant and far enough away from the house as to not invite critters.


----------



## flyfish44 (Feb 23, 2009)

Consistent with what many others have said, look in ditches, gullies, ravines, creeks, etc. they dumped there to help reduce erosion.  But then a big rain might come along and wash some stuff on further down.


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 24, 2009)

I would hit the purple stuff, but it looks like the new road bridge took out a corner of the wall, which could have been a good spot.  This would apply if the house was on a knoll, good luck.[]


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 26, 2009)

What makes you think there is stuff near the "Extremely old trees"? The old trees are just along the stone wall. Both sides were once field.....


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 26, 2009)

And the part of the road that goes past the house and over the bridge is old.....It is the part that curves South that is new.


----------



## Alek77 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was  in the weedy field behind the house foundation today cleaning up 1980s litter so I would not damage my ATV tires and I was pulling up a modern beer bottle and then what comes up with it but an 1890S DEMIJOHN SHARD AND A PIECE OF AN 1858 MASON JAR!!!! AAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And not to mention a whole sickle bar mower buried in the grass and crock shards!


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2009)

That's where you need to be digging!!!


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 11, 2009)

If the grass is so deep as to hide a mower, there could be a lot of broken glass there, too. Tread carefully. I'd probably try raking back as much grass as possible to see what lies beneath.  Sounds like a good lead to me.


----------



## Alek77 (Mar 15, 2009)

I tried the site, but the images dont go before 2006 in my region. Any other ideas or sites like this?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 15, 2009)

My suggestion to you is..... DIG EVERY THING!  process of elimination.Soon you will find the older dump.


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2009)

RICK MAN IS RIGHT AND IT IS WHAT I WOULD DO TOO!YEP DIG IT ALL JUST LIKE IN THE MOVIE "GOD'S LITTLE ACRE".[8D]


----------



## Alek77 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys I walked along the river and found a spot on the bank with a bunch of rocks.....is it worth scoopin some dirt?


----------

